# Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Today



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2016)

```
<p> </p>
<p>Detailed specifications have leaked out ahead of today’s announcement for Nikon’s flagship D5 DSLR. What I find interesting is bringing out two different versions of the camera depending on which media you want to capture your images and videos to.</p>
<p>Specifications broken down by <a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2016/01/05/nikon-d5-detailed-specifications-cf-and-xqd-versions-coinfirmed.aspx/#more-100830" target="_blank">Nikon Rumors</a>/<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2016/01/d5-8.html" target="_blank">Digicame-Info</a>:</p>
<ul>
<li>Two D5 body types: D5 XQD-type and D5 CF-type</li>
<li>New 20.82 MP CMOS sensor</li>
<li>EXPEED 5</li>
<li>4k video</li>
<li>153 AF points, 99-point cross sensor, F8 corresponding 15 points</li>
<li>Continuous shooting (continuous shooting up to 200 frames in 14bit lossless compression RAW): 12 fps in the AF / AE tracking</li>
<li>Continuous shooting speed at the time of the mirror up to 14 fps (AE / AF fixed)</li>
<li>Highest ISO: 102,400</li>
<li>Extended sensitivity Hi5: ISO 3,280,000</li>
<li>3.2-inch 2.36 million dots LCD touchscreen</li>
<li>Memory: card slots: D5 (XQD-Type) is double XQD, D5 (CF-Type): double CF</li>
<li>Shutter speed: 30 seconds to 1/8,000 sec</li>
<li>Finder coverage: 100% (FX), magnification: 0.72x</li>
<li>SuperSpeed ​​USB (USB3.0 Micro-B terminal)</li>
<li>Battery: EN-EL18a</li>
<li>Weight (battery and media included) D5 (XQD-Type): 1405g. D5 (CF-Type): 1415g</li>
<li>Shipping starts in March, 2016</li>
</ul>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Jopa (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

The AF specs are quite impressive, but hope Canon will match


----------



## pedro (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

I just wonder how their 3.280.000 max ISO extension will look like...if this setting is usable in any form...Canon has quite a potato to chew on...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

Competition is good, and with the D5 it seems Nikon finally has a camera to compete with the 1D X which launched four years ago.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



pedro said:


> I just wonder how their 3.280.000 max ISO extension will look like...if this setting is usable in any form...Canon has quite a potato to chew on...



https://twitter.com/JZdziarski/status/684417107946258432


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



Jopa said:


> The AF specs are quite impressive, but hope Canon will match



The 1Dx AF points are already superior, so there's no need to "match" other than adding more. More inferior points doesn't make the AF system better. The 1Dx II is going to blow the D5 out of the water.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

I don't understand the point of AF points that aren't crosstype on a professional body. Who's going to have those 54 points turned on?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



Canon Rumors said:


> I don't understand the point of AF points that aren't crosstype on a professional body. Who's going to have those 54 points turned on?



Maybe lots of people if all the cross-type points are in the middle, with only non-crosses at the periphery.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the point of AF points that aren't crosstype on a professional body. Who's going to have those 54 points turned on?
> ...



Perhaps, but people would be quite annoyed by that.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

For those who have/use a 1Dx, does it have multiple f8 autofocus points? If I read the specs correctly, the Nikon will have 15 f8 autofocus points. Depending on where they are in the frame, that would certainly be a welcome addition to the 5D and 7D lines and make using the 100-400 with a 1.4 converter much better. 

Waiting to see the final specs also as Nikon Rumors originally said a touch screen, but I see that has been dropped from the latest specs. It's about time Canon and Nikon add touch screens to their XD line.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



Canon Rumors said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



I'd guess about as annoyed as people are with Nikon's current 51-pt AF on many cameras including the D4s, with the. 15 cross-type points in the middle.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



unfocused said:


> For those who have/use a 1Dx, does it have multiple f8 autofocus points? If I read the specs correctly, the Nikon will have 15 f8 autofocus points.



Definitely an improvement over the D4s / D810 (which already offer more f/8 points than Canon).






The points active at f/6.3 and f/7.1 are relevant because Nikon has a 1.7x TC.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

I'm wondering if the memory card option is due to a potentially large buyer like Reuters demanding a camera that works with their multi million dollar stock of cards and readers.

The cost for a large organization to switch card types to something non standard that none else is using could be substantial.

Their may also be a big customer who wants the QXD cards, possibly broadcast folks who want 4K?

Some broadcasters are waiting for 8K before spending a billion dollars on switching.


----------



## pedro (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



Canon Rumors said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > I just wonder how their 3.280.000 max ISO extension will look like...if this setting is usable in any form...Canon has quite a potato to chew on...
> ...



thanks, so better get very clean ISO 51 k for stills and you are done... 8)


----------



## Proscribo (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

Why is it that Nikon uses XQD meanwhile Canon seems to prefer CFast? Is one clearly better than another or is the winner the one who happens to gather larger userbase?


----------



## Viper28 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

On most prosumer and pro cameras the card slots are a seperately serviceable unit on the main board. Could be that if Nikon make both types of modules you could go for CF now and service update to QXD if you need to in the future?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



Viper28 said:


> On most prosumer and pro cameras the card slots are a seperately serviceable unit on the main board. Could be that if Nikon make both types of modules you could go for CF now and service update to QXD if you need to in the future?



The two types require totally different internal busses, and are physically different. A main board could have provisions for both, with just the card slot and external case or adapter required to switch. It might be cheaper to just sell / buy a different camera than pay Nikon $1500 to modify it,


----------



## pedro (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

In case, the D5 will be announced tonight, will Canon announce the 1DxII this week as well?


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 5, 2016)

*Nikon D5 will be offered in two variants to suit memory card preferences?*


Double XQD _or_ double CF versions to be made available of the D5?

http://nikonrumors.com/2016/01/05/nikon-d5-detailed-specifications-cf-and-xqd-versions-coinfirmed.aspx/

- A


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



pedro said:


> In case, the D5 will be announced tonight, will Canon announce the 1DxII this week as well?



Probably not....although I hope it is soon....Canon will sit back and laugh at the D5 specs and let people get excited before they drop the 1DXII bomb that will hopefully dominate the D5. Other than the AF points the rest of the D5 seems to be like the 1DX....well maybe high-ISO also...


----------



## xps (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

This is, what dpreview writes actually:

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2370616853/nikon-fills-in-the-blanks-on-professional-grade-d5-dslr

"The upgrade to the AF system is significant: combined with Nikon's industry leading object tracking ('3D tracking'), we'd expect phenomenal ability of this camera to follow your subject and keep it in focus no matter where it moves to within the frame. Whether you're shooting sports, weddings, or candid portraiture, the higher density of points should provide higher precision in tracking your subjects with pinpoint accuracy, an area Nikon already leads the industry in. More cross-type points means better AF performance in tough lighting situations with challenging subjects, such as in low light or backlit scenarios. Freelance sports photographer Matthias Hangst claims that 'the D5 has the best AF system. Tracking of erratic moves is brilliant.' Nikon hasn't made any statements about low light limits of the AF system, or increases in precision with faster lenses (a la Canon), though."

For me, the new D500 will be more interesting. If Canon comptetes....


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

Reading dpreview's article confirms my supposition that they don't even understand the difference between precision and accuracy. Nikon doesn't even have dual cross type AF sensors, not even in their newest model, the D5. This model is at best, a slightly inferior 1Dx, at least, from the specification list. Of course we don't know how it actually performs in the field yet.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

Reading the specs posted, it appears pretty slick. Although as someone already questioned, "Just how good are all these 153 AF points/99 Cross Type?" The 200 shot RAW buffer is pretty crazy. Hats to them on that one I suppose.

I think the 1DX2 gets announced now VERY VERY soon (next few weeks) and once head-to-head in the field, the Canon is going to steal that little fat kid's lunch money every day.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

LOLOLOL ;D ;D  :  



Canon Rumors said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpatana (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



PureClassA said:


> Reading the specs posted, it appears pretty slick. Although as someone already questioned, "Just how good are all these 153 AF points/99 Cross Type?" The 200 shot RAW buffer is pretty crazy. Hats to them on that one I suppose.
> 
> I think the 1DX2 gets announced now VERY VERY soon (next few weeks) and once head-to-head in the field, the Canon is going to steal that little fat kid's lunch money every day.



200 sounds great. Since memory price keeps dropping every year, if you keep sensor size same(ish) at 21M, it's good idea to add enough memory to improve buffer. I would guess today they get double the buffer for same price as the previous gen launch price.


----------



## Alejandro (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

My guess is that the D5 has some serious sensor cooling (filming 4k isn't exactly easy), thats why the 5 extra stops of iso.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

Meanwhile, in a story about the surprise 7D2-killer they just announced...

http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/05/nikons-reveals-the-d500-dslr/

...happens to have a D5 tell:
_
"The D500 has a 100-51,200 ISO range that's expandable o a ridiculous 50-1,640,000 ISO equivalent, and *like the D5, also sports a brand new tiltable touchscreen*."_

Their flagship sports rig has a tilt-screen? Is this confirmed?

- A


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

Impressive looking sucker for Nikon on paper for sure. 




ahsanford said:


> Meanwhile, in a story about the surprise 7D2-killer they just announced...
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/05/nikons-reveals-the-d500-dslr/
> 
> ...


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

Drilling down into the D500 info site: http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/microsite/d500/

You can review the D500 PDF here:
http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/microsite/d500/common/pdf/technology-digest.pdf

*Which has further D5 tells -- this is a gold mine:*


D500 has tilt + touch screen, but the D5 is only a touch screen. *D5 does not have a tilt screen.*
For stills, the D500 gets antiflicker technology, but the D5 doesn't. Ouch.
For video, both have anti-flicker technology.
-4 EV center AF point and -3 EV for the rest (for both the D5 and D500)
200 shot raw buffer for both the D5 (@ 12 fps) and the D500 (@10 fps)
The D5 can shoot 4k for 3 minutes (the D500 can for 29:59)
D5 ISO limits: "ISO 100 to 102400, expandable to Lo 1 (ISO 50 equivalent) and Hi 5 (ISO 3280000 equivalent)"

Huge leak from the Nikon camp, direct first-party marketing materials no less. That's unusual for them.

- A


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

I'm kinda getting a kick outta skimming over some of the remarks on the Sony Alpha Rumors facebook post on the D5. "Nikon is so stupid. The DSLR is dead. Who is gonna buy this stupid thing??" is my cliff notes version. I can't wait to see what level of moron is gonna troll the DX2.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

D5 specs are here:

http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d5/spec.htm
_
I didn't think it was announced yet..._

- A


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

I knew the 153 AF points was too good to be true....from the press release only 55 (35 x-type) are user selectable. The rest I would assume are there to track in some of the Auto AF modes.

"Of these 153 points, 55 AF points/35 cross-type points are selectable by photographers to quickly and easily frame any shot. The system is configurable in 153, 72 and 25-point coverage when used with Continuous AF, allowing for stellar AF tracking performance of even the most rapidly moving subjects throughout the frame."

I haven't seen a picture of the AF grid but I wonder if it will only show the 55 points....that also probably confirms that the actual AF spread won't be that much greater than the D4s.


----------



## Proscribo (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



arbitrage said:


> I knew the 153 AF points was too good to be true....from the press release only 55 (35 x-type) are user selectable. The rest I would assume are there to track in some of the Auto AF modes.
> 
> "Of these 153 points, 55 AF points/35 cross-type points are selectable by photographers to quickly and easily frame any shot. The system is configurable in 153, 72 and 25-point coverage when used with Continuous AF, allowing for stellar AF tracking performance of even the most rapidly moving subjects throughout the frame."
> 
> I haven't seen a picture of the AF grid but I wonder if it will only show the 55 points....that also probably confirms that the actual AF spread won't be that much greater than the D4s.


If only 35 x-type points are selectable..  wtf?


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*

17 mil eye point on a 0.72 magnification viewfinder ?? Jeez ! With so many people wearing glasses I'm amazed they've come out with this spec. For refererence the 5DIII is 21 mil with 0.71 magnification and the 1Dx 20 with a 0.76 magnification.


----------



## Jorge Uramoto (Jan 5, 2016)

it's here : http://www.nikon.com/news/2016/0106_dslr_01.htm


----------



## Eldar (Jan 5, 2016)

http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2016/01/05/nikon-d5-price-specs-release-date-confirmed/


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 5, 2016)

So pricing about the same as the 1DX was initially if you go from Euro to dollars. Thinking a bit cheaper dollar to yen



Eldar said:


> http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2016/01/05/nikon-d5-price-specs-release-date-confirmed/


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 5, 2016)

Here is the AF layout from the D500...should be identical on the D5 except for a lot more empty room around them from the FF sensor....

This is from the D500 PDF: http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/microsite/d500/common/pdf/technology-digest.pdf


----------



## nonac (Jan 5, 2016)

Well I guess I better start listing my Canon gear on E-Bay........NOT!


----------



## tr573 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



arbitrage said:


> I knew the 153 AF points was too good to be true....from the press release only 55 (35 x-type) are user selectable. The rest I would assume are there to track in some of the Auto AF modes.
> 
> "Of these 153 points, 55 AF points/35 cross-type points are selectable by photographers to quickly and easily frame any shot. The system is configurable in 153, 72 and 25-point coverage when used with Continuous AF, allowing for stellar AF tracking performance of even the most rapidly moving subjects throughout the frame."
> 
> I haven't seen a picture of the AF grid but I wonder if it will only show the 55 points....that also probably confirms that the actual AF spread won't be that much greater than the D4s.



This seems like it's not much different in practice from Canon having the AF points all pretty much overlapping each other a bit, and offering a spot mode to narrow them down to just the marked area. Marketing people gone wild


----------



## tr573 (Jan 5, 2016)

xps said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > arbitrage said:
> ...



I'm curious how many of those are actually real selectable points(the pdf they published doesn't say) - but surely it will be more than the 1 Canon gives you, so yeah it's a nice bonus.


----------



## xps (Jan 5, 2016)

tr573 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > tr573 said:
> ...



Find it here: http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/microsite/d500/common/pdf/technology-digest.pdf
(taken from an posting from Mr. Arbitrage below)

"Multi-CAM 20K autofocus sensor module with TTL phase detection, fine-tuning, 
and 153 focus points (including 99 cross sensors and 15 sensors that support f/8), 
of which 55 (35 cross sensors and 9 f/8 sensors) are available for selection"


----------



## tr573 (Jan 5, 2016)

xps said:


> Find it here: http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/microsite/d500/common/pdf/technology-digest.pdf
> (taken from an posting from Mr. Arbitrage below)
> 
> "Multi-CAM 20K autofocus sensor module with TTL phase detection, fine-tuning,
> ...



I meant how many are selectable @ F/8, apologies. The doc says "15, 5 cross" for F/8 lenses, but doesn't specify how many are selectable - probably at least 5 which is still better than 1


----------



## xps (Jan 5, 2016)

tr573 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > Find it here: http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/microsite/d500/common/pdf/technology-digest.pdf
> ...



9 (the text says 9)


----------



## tr573 (Jan 5, 2016)

xps said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...



Thanks, found it now. Need to do more reading closely. That is pretty awesome - especially if it's laid out like a cross (center + 2 out in each direction) Gives you a lot more options with a TC attached


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 5, 2016)

These spec's should help bring the competition from Canon. Their D500 had nice specs too. Do you think that the 7D Mk II may be upgraded early?

-w


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 5, 2016)

wsmith96 said:


> These spec's should help bring the competition from Canon. Their D500 had nice specs too. Do you think that the 7D Mk II may be upgraded early?
> 
> -w



No chance. Canon hates the announcements of higher end rigs stealing thunder from other releases. They want each rig to get an announcement, marketing materials push, pre-order period, release and reviews before they threaten sales with another option. 

Think of the all the rigs we already know are coming...

1DX II
5D4 + possible video-centric 5D rig
6D2
(possibly the 80D)

...and you can imagine some marketeer at Canon needing to change his shorts, exclaiming something akin to "Crap, this will juggle the whole pipeline" in Japanese.

- A


----------



## unfocused (Jan 5, 2016)

Finally, somebody is putting a touch screen into a professional level camera. It's well past time. Perhaps they are finally figuring out that the 21st century arrived 16 years ago.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jan 5, 2016)

no exclamations of DR improvements???

This and the D500 announcement feels a lot more software engineering than sensor break troughs.

Given the massive pushes and minor pulls - there might be some meaningful DR improvement.

200 frames at 12 fps = 16+ seconds..... interesting

What a fun time to be taking pics.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 5, 2016)

For me, the only real surprise from Nikon was the D500 with a recommended launch RRP of US$ 1,999. Now that is one hell of a deal, and plenty of nice features.

The D5 is pretty much what a lot of people expected, and may indicate that the 1DX II will not get such a big FPS jump as some had predicted.

I guess we can expect 4K, touch screen, slightly better FPS, and definitely a lot more AF points etc. Which is what we are all thinking (though perhaps not wanting) anyway.

If it does have a touch screen I just hope it is very easy to disable as I would only ever (and even then only maybe) use it in the office.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm wondering if the memory card option is due to a potentially large buyer like Reuters demanding a camera that works with their multi million dollar stock of cards and readers.
> 
> The cost for a large organization to switch card types to something non standard that none else is using could be substantial.
> 
> ...


There is really only one use for 8K and that's oversampling to 4K. Native 8K images mean your so close the the screen that it's impossible to see all the image without the eyes panning & scanning the scene.


----------



## DR. High ISO (Jan 6, 2016)

I smell fear, and it smells goood...


----------



## tpatana (Jan 6, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Busted Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



My 1DX takes only 171 in 30 seconds, so that is quite improvement. Never hit the buffer limit though, but still I wouldn't mind better buffer.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm wondering if the memory card option is due to a potentially large buyer like Reuters demanding a camera that works with their multi million dollar stock of cards and readers.



I doubt it. Reuters and Associated Press both have very few staff photographers left. Most are contract employees and provide their own equipment or they are in the employ of member newspapers not the news services themselves. 

It probably has more to do with Nikon having a piece of the XQD pie. In fact, the XQD slot is nothing new for Nikon. The D4 and D4S had dual CF and XQD slots.


----------



## xps (Jan 6, 2016)

My grandson is over there, as he works for Sony (not in the camera segment). He just wrote an mail. Big excitement at Nikon today. Really big eyes at the atendees of their press conference. Especially the D500 got very much attention as it will be an class of its own with their features.
Sony did not annnounce an new high-end body, but will do so in some weeks. A new A99 with much better specs. Maybe not in the 1Dx segment, but around the 5D priceclass with superior features and an excellent bionz sensor.
And Canon? Canon announced interresting products too, but not for the enthusiastic market. And their managers just say that their products are sold well. No need to hesitate.


----------



## davidmurray (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm wondering if the memory card option is due to a potentially large buyer like Reuters demanding a camera that works with their multi million dollar stock of cards and readers.
> 
> The cost for a large organization to switch card types to something non standard that none else is using could be substantial.
> 
> ...



Why? How big a TV would the average household need in order to get the benefit from something recorded in 8k? Half the side of a house? Or a whole side?


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 7, 2016)

Back to the AF topic:

here's a diagram of the D5 AF array.

https://photographylife.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Nikon-D5-AF-System.png

Frankly I'm pretty unimpressed by that. I'm sure it's bigger than the 1Dx/5DIII array, but It's not exactly game changing.

I was expecting significantly better coverage of the full frame sensor.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: Nikon D5 Specifications, Announcement Tonight*



davidmurray said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if the memory card option is due to a potentially large buyer like Reuters demanding a camera that works with their multi million dollar stock of cards and readers.
> ...



Benefits from pixel density have been grossly underestimated in the past. The standard "retina" measurement only counts the resolution of lines in a grid, and not outlines of high contrast subjects (vernier resolution).

An 80" 8K screen actually fits within the original specification for IMAX video if you sit less than 6 feet away (both in screen size and resolution, it's pretty much the same). And ignoring the field of view, my eyes (slightly better than 20/20) don't lose fine detail until 9 feet out at that pixel density (80" 8K is about the same density as my laptop screen, so I can measure the effects of high resolution at a distance using that).

Now, six feet doesn't leave a lot of room for most home theaters, but for one or two people you would be just fine.
Also consider that practically nothing achieves the full potential of the resolution recorded. 4K content streaming usually looks like proper 1080p, and 1080p a step below that.
But practically speaking, they're never going to force 8K on anyone, my assumption is they're going to use it to differentiate between "premium" content and "standard" content. That said, I'm betting you'll pretty much always have the option to just not use 8K and save money doing so.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 7, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> If it does have a touch screen I just hope it is very easy to disable as I would only ever (and even then only maybe) use it in the office.



It will be user selectable - and you will also learn to like it (if it comes to your next camera) - touch simply gives you more input options. 

On the 5DS/R you can decide what settings are shown on-screen, so with a touch screen you could have your own pre-selected special settings directly at hand instead of having to go into a menu and start scrolling around. Why not use that option?


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 7, 2016)

Two impressive offerings. But they both leave me cold. One is too big and the other is not FF. Moving on. 5DIV up next with even more for Canon to catch up. This should be good.

Thus inspired I think I''ll go shooting just for fun tomorrow.


----------

